# ENO 15 vs Grifo DMCI



## flycarpant (Aug 19, 2009)

Ready to take the plunge on a crusher destemmer. Assuming both motorized, stainless steel units were priced the same, does anyone have a strong view on which is the better machine?


----------



## St Allie (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you a commercial enterprise Fly?

A lot of these machines are expensive. Is it brand new or secondhand?

Allie


----------



## flycarpant (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not commercial. But maybe I will grow into it.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a lot of money to part with..

Allie


----------

